# How much did it cost to hire your birthing pool?



## flubdub

Just getting a rough idea really because I know it'll be different in different areas.


----------



## murmur

Ours was £80 for five weeks hire, including delivery and collection. It was a 'Birth Pool in a Box' type.


----------



## flubdub

Wow that's really cheap! Where was it from? Most of the websites I've looked at seem be be around the £120-300 mark.


----------



## murmur

Doh! It would help if I put where I got it from - https://www.waterbabybirthingpoolhire.co.uk

They are really nice to deal with. And I think if you go over the five weeks you get the next week free, which was good for us as even I gave birth within the five weeks my DS ended up in NICU for a few days so that meant we couldn't get the pool packed up. They were very understanding and happy to wait until everything was okay and DS was back home safe. 

I will definitely be using them this time around, but I think I might go for the La Bassine pool as I found the Birth Pool in a Box to be massive!


----------



## flubdub

murmur said:


> Doh! It would help if I put where I got it from - https://www.waterbabybirthingpoolhire.co.uk
> 
> They are really nice to deal with. And I think if you go over the five weeks you get the next week free, which was good for us as even I gave birth within the five weeks my DS ended up in NICU for a few days so that meant we couldn't get the pool packed up. They were very understanding and happy to wait until everything was okay and DS was back home safe.
> 
> I will definitely be using them this time around, but I think I might go for the La Bassine pool as I found the Birth Pool in a Box to be massive!

That's great, thankyou very much. I'll definitely check that link out. They sound really good.


----------



## PrincessKay

I used this company too. When my pool arrived it had a sticker on it saying 'Caitlin' and i wondered why it would have a sticker saying Cailtin but didnt think much of it. Anyway turns out whenever a baby is born in one of their pools their name is added to a list and when they replace a pool it is named the next name on the list. He said its an easy way of keeping track of the pools and that he hadnt had a Daisy before. I started to cry i thought it was so cute!! Theyre so fab too and like pp said only £80 for 5 weeks hire!


----------



## flubdub

Wonderful, thanks so much. Think I'll definitely be using this company then! :thumbup:


----------



## PrincessKay

flubdub said:


> Wonderful, thanks so much. Think I'll definitely be using this company then! :thumbup:

Good luck hun :thumbup:


----------



## murmur

Ah, that explains why my box had a label with "Lilly" on! How sweet.


----------



## MindUtopia

Do you have a local home birth group in your area? Or even a nearby county? We have one here that does birth pool loans and it's free! You just have to buy a liner for £30 to keep it clean. Also, maybe check on the FB group. There are probably people who would sell or loan you one for pretty cheap.


----------



## Cin

I know that Sheffield is definitely in the minority with this, but homebirthers here are able to rent a birth pool from the local hospital for free. I didn't realise until I told the midwife that I was planning a home water birth and she told me that she'd arrange a pool for me. It might be worth looking into whether your local area do something similar?


----------



## pimento1979

I hired mine for £80... and now for this one, I bought one for £20 off ebay! Worth looking out for one :)


----------



## mamahannah91

May be a really stupid question....but can you hire one to take to hospital incase they don't have any free when you need one?


----------



## solitaire89

I don't know about hiring one - but I bought my Birth Pool in a Box for £100, including a spare liner. All the hire charges I found were above that, so bit the bullet and now have ours for the garden in the summer (if we ever get a decent one), for the adults to laze in and drink Pimms!! Oh, and to use if we have another LO ;)


----------



## Reidfidleir

Cost us $200. Midwives brought it.


----------

